# MEZZA LUNA



## rgecaprock (Feb 3, 2007)

Saturdays can be boring for me here alone so I make labels just for fun.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2007)

Sweet! I think my dog just howled!


----------



## docbee (Feb 3, 2007)

Very Nice!!!!


Sorry Wade I think that was me


----------



## Waldo (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome label Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice one!!! Like always....


----------



## Pepere (Feb 4, 2007)

Ramona, you are one talented lady!! Just a great label.


FYI: Mezza Luna translates to half moon. Just so we're clear here that's not meant to be critical 'cause your label is awesome.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks all,
I was trying to look up what Mezza Luna meant before I started on it but didn't find it. Hey, I will be bored this evening when the Super Bowl is on so maybe I'll make another version.....



!


Ramona


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's one you can play with :


----------



## EastCoast (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow very nice.........very talented.


I need to start working on my label as I've got a couple of batches that will need them soon. Hope I can get them half as good as Ramona's


----------



## jsmahoney (Feb 4, 2007)

Great Label~!


----------



## kutya (Feb 5, 2007)

Ramona, nice label. I really like it..


----------



## Francie (Feb 5, 2007)

Love the label!! It looks great, I just love the creativity!!


----------



## redwineleo (Feb 6, 2007)

Okay...I know many have asked before, but what software is everyone using to create these fantastic labels? I tried a free version of a program called Avery DesignPro. It can do some neat suff, but nothing near what I'm seeing here.


----------



## daveb50 (Feb 6, 2007)

Great Mezza Luna label, enjoy the wine too, I'm on my second batch.
Dave


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 6, 2007)

redwineleo,
I've only used Print Shop, It is easy to use and I learn something new evertime I use it.


Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Feb 6, 2007)

That's a keeper, Ramona!!!


----------



## Mharris335 (Feb 8, 2007)

Great label. Love the moon. What paper do you print with and do they come off easy from the bottle?


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Mark, 


I have been sending my labels to Fedex Kinkos and let them print and cut them for me. Last time I took it in on a cd and they printed a proof right then to make sure I liked it. The colors come out so true and the labels have a nice finish to them. Kind of a satin finish. They cut them out too and they look professional, not like a home ink jet. They are about 90 cents a piece which can be expensive if you are labeling all of your bottles but I just do the ones I am giving away. They do come off the bottle pretty easy too. They just use regular label paper but it is the laser printer that gives them such a great look.


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 8, 2007)

Ramona, when you say "regular label paper" do you mean peel-and-stick, or the kind with water-based adhesive?


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 8, 2007)

peter






peter








PeterZ,


Yep, regular label paper .......full sheet paper. that has the peel splits that you can start the backing peel.


Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 10, 2007)

Angell Wine said:


> Here's one you can play with :




*



Ok, Steve..here ya go..........Ramona*


----------



## Waldo (Feb 10, 2007)

Awesome Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2007)

Luna Moths are one of my favorite butterflies-moths....sometimes you'll get to see them in the mornings sitting on something...usually they are only seen at night....They use to be on the outside wires of our bug-zapper, I was always glad they couldn't get through the wires....Much bigger than you expect...

http://images.google.com/images?q=luna+moth&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-US&sa=X&oi=images&ct=title




*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Pepere (Feb 10, 2007)

Ramona, you are one talented Lady what a great label. Haven't had time to play with labels at this end but, you've inspired me to get off my duff and get back at it. Don't know as I can keep up with all the talent here but I have fun tryin'.


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 10, 2007)

Beautiful label Romona. Now I just need to make a batch of Mezza Luna to with the label. George gave me a bottle about a mouth ago. Still laying down aging a bit. Again beautiful label.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 10, 2007)

Steve if you want me to change the name to something else and if you want to use it, just let me know.


Thanks, Ramona


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 11, 2007)

No changes what so ever Ramona. I like it as is.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 14, 2007)

*I was thinking of making my Mezza Luna label a little more colorful so here is another one. 








*


----------



## grapeman (Apr 15, 2007)

PRINT IT! Looks perfect Ramona


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2007)

Too Cool Ramona!


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 15, 2007)

I love it! That is too cool!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 29, 2009)

*UPDATE: *


I had forgotten about even making this wine. 


I got a call from my boss today and she said that they opened the Mezza Luna Red this weekend after almost 2 years and her description...........


*SUPURBE!!!!!* I was surprised and forgot that I had given it to her.


Aging is the most important ingredient!!!! For the reds!!!!


Ramona


----------



## rrawhide (Feb 3, 2009)

Ramona


What version of print shop do you use?_ have version 10 and cannot do this. well, I know that it takes talent too - and I am short in that area._

_You are awsome._

_rrawhide



_


----------



## Waldo (Feb 4, 2009)

rgecaprock said:


> Aging is the most important ingredient!!!! For the reds!!!!
> 
> 
> Well there's a whole lot of talk about patience.
> ...


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Rick,


I use PrintShop 21, I think it is. Then I get images from off the internet to use most of the time. I know there must be newer versions but haven't shopped around and right now my computer at home is not working so we are using an old one. Not sure if Printshop is even on that one and I have labels to make.


Ramona


----------

